# Have you seen dem Jazz hands??



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Kristina (May 27, 2011)

LMAO!!!

Too funny, those little muds/musks have total little dog syndrome, don't they? I can't believe I haven't been bitten by one of mine yet, I keep waiting for it to happen


----------



## dmarcus (May 27, 2011)

I didn't know what to expect with the title of the thread, but it made me smile...NICE!!


----------



## evlinLoutries (May 28, 2011)

Wow, but I've seen the pict before..

Nice sharing..


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 28, 2011)

So expressive ... of course, probably not showmanship!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

Great.


----------

